# CLOMID SUCCESS STORIES



## RachelMaria (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I am currently on the third cycle of Clomid - this really is my last hope as DP has said no to more IVF - I was just wondering whether there are any success stories at all for ladies on Clomid over 40?

Thanks


----------



## Arliparli (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Rachael , just starting my 1st cycle of clomid , a bit apprehensive but trying to stay focused and positive xx


----------



## Scoobylou (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

I have also started my first lot.  50mg prescribed by GP.  I am planning to up to 100mg next month and have a private scan, if all fails this month.


----------



## RachelMaria (Feb 15, 2012)

Good Luck Ladies xxxxxx


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies I know that I'm not over 40 but wanted to comment. I had one cycle of clomid with OI, after 8 years of TTC and 2 miscarriages well anyway I'm 24 weeks pregnant so keep the faith it does work. Also I work with a girl who got pregnant on her 2nd cycle and is currently pregnant again.
Good luck
Xx.


----------



## RachelMaria (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Nickil - many thanks for the positive feedback - much appreciated.

AFM - well no success yet - I have been quite poorly over the last couple of weeks, and that coupled with the fact that I have not appeared to have OV at all this month and I think the side affects are starting to get a little worse (really bad period pains) I have decided to take a couple of months off the Clomid.  I have done some research which as usual is all pretty conflicting as to whether there is a cumulative affect, but have decided to listen to my body and take a break - am off on hols soon so will probably start again after that.

good luck to you all xxxxx


----------

